# Need Some Input



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

I need some input on my entry for this week's SOTW. I've been working on it for awhile but I feel like it's missing something. I think there should be something behind Silva to take up the blank space a little, not completelty, but i'm not sure what to put there. What do you guys think?


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Right under where the photo reel is, you should continue the bleeding of the bright red.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

That looks amazing, have you considered a spiderweb? I dont know how you would do it but I think if it was black with a red web (instead of the stripes) and the same gradient it has now it would look sick


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

plazzman said:


> Right under where the photo reel is, you should continue the bleeding of the bright red.


Continue the sunburst or w/e part?



Toxic said:


> That looks amazing, have you considered a spiderweb? I dont know how you would do it but I think if it was black with a red web (instead of the stripes) and the same gradient it has now it would look sick


Thanks, I thought about it but it's really hard to find a good spiderweb to put there and i'm not good enough to know how to make my own vector one.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

i like this ive seen the original and urs look way better...i like it the way it is


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

It all looks good. But the only thing is the black gap above Silva's head.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

No, not the Sunburst. You see right under the banner, how you have this faint red flame looking piece of red bleeding down? Continue that and make it a tad bit more noticeable,

PS: Oh yeah, Comp is right, there's an awkward black area over his head.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

I know what you're talking about plazz. I'll see how it looks if I continue it down, thats a good idea.

Composure i've been meaning to fix that but I haven't done it yet. It's still a work in progress.

Steph I tried to base it on the original one but put my own spin on it. The original is sick but I think mine's come out pretty good so far.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

i like urs better mj... the orginal has way to much on it... ur input is better... less is better in this case u kno..


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

How's this look? Is the effect on the bottom too much?


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Yeah, the effect is way too much. Keep the black, but bleed the red into it VERY subtly. Kinda like my sig.

And as for behind above his head, try and continue the sunburst instead of the flame.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Does this look any better?


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

The finished version looks WAY better man.. Really good i like it maybe a border or something but overall it looks good.


----------



## bail3yz (Apr 22, 2007)

Can I see the orginal?


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Thanks for the help everyone.



bail3yz said:


> Can I see the orginal?


Here's the original that someone else did.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I know earlier you said a spiderweb would be hard to do but I stumbled on these brushes today you could give a shot, dont know if they'll look good but they should be able to do it.

http://getbrushes.com/nature-photoshop-brushes/in-obscuro-spider-web-brushes.php


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

I found some spiderweb brushes too but unfortunately I have paint shop pro and not photoshop and the file type for brushes is a little different and photoshop brushes don't work for me.


----------

